# Naming my Puppy



## Charleysmom (Dec 6, 2011)

I've been calling my puppy Cooper for the past few weeks but I'm not loving the name. I like the name but I don't enjoy saying it and it's a bit cold. So then I thought of Teddy and it feels more loving but somehow it doesn't feel real. I end up calling him Scooby just because - I don't know why it just seems to pop out. Anyway, this is nuts! I have my puppy for 4 weeks and he doesn't have a permanent name. he's going to the vet next week for his shot. of course they asked his name and I said sadly that I don't have a name yet!!!

I know it's such a personal thing naming your dog but I'm really stuck. I want a name that is loving, fun and enjoyable to say. I want it to be two syllables and end with an "ie" or "y" And of course it has to fit my puppy. he's a really smart, happy, playful, energetic little pup. He loves to give kisses and lie next to me on the sofa. he often sits at my feet or even on them when I'm at the kicthen table. Sometimes he follows me around, he loves to run for his toys and he's really good about bringing them back. He's sociable, a lot of fun to play with, he makes me laugh and at times he even astonishes me. he's great in the car and he's great with his litter box. He doesn't like having the harness put on him or getting his nails cut so we have to work on that. He also loves to run in circles on the front lawn and looks so adorable doing it.

Here are some pictures...


Any suggestions....


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

just an adorable face..If the name Scooby just pops out, maybe thats it then!!!!! I think he looks like a little scooby!


----------



## hutsonshouse (Oct 14, 2010)

how about Sparky? He seems to have a spark in his eyes and energetic. I bet he could even make sparks fly when he gets in the RLH mode


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I agree, if you keep calling him, "Scooby", maybe that's what his name should be! It's a cute name, and he's a cute puppy!


----------



## mamacjt (Aug 23, 2011)

You called him a"happy" puppy! What a neat name for a dog....HAPPY!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

I had a horrible time naming BOTH of mine. They were as hard to name s my kids. I know Augie was at least a month old, and I think Finn was closer to six weeks! I had given a tentative name at the vet for Finn and then they had to change their records because I changed it! Just letting you know you aren't the only one! 

Scooby *is* a cute name. Are you going to register him with AKC? Do you have a name for registering him that you could some way work into his call name?


----------



## Charleysmom (Dec 6, 2011)

it's good to hear that I'm not the only one. it's been so frustrating (this should be my biggest problem with puppy  scooby does seem to pop out of my mouth. but is it a good name for my puppy? I like the idea behind sparky but it would feel forced. 
will I know the name once I hear it? I just wonder if I'm making too big a deal about this? If scooby were a girl, I'd name her maggie and it would be simple. but boys names seem tougher for me. uuurrrghhhhh


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

scooby is cute! I also really like "Happy"! simple and to the point! 
If we had a boy, I really like the names Jasper, Sawyer and Cash... but none of those end in a Y... hmmmm...


----------



## angiern2004 (Apr 24, 2011)

Scooby is cute. 

The only other ones I can think of are Charlie and Riley


----------



## nlb (Feb 26, 2012)

Pepper? Poppy (seed)? He's so cute! 

I call Cass, pupper, and puppy. Might as well have nicknames, right? Wasn't sure about Cass either, but it's so hard when four people are deciding with their own tastes. She seemed to answer to it so well, so I just left it.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I like the name's Spencer, Buster, Sam or Samey, Kodey, scooby and Doobie
How about Scooby Doobie Dew.
He is so cute!


----------



## gertchie (Jan 28, 2012)

Just like you I like the name Cooper but it just didn't seem to fit so Ozzie's full name is Ozzie Cooper! I like Scooby too but maybe you can think of something that goes with Cooper so that can be his middle name too. No matter what name you pick you will probably have many pet names anyway....I call Ozzie Sweetie Pumpkin, little Mister, Mister Man & Ozzie bear


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

I like Scooby too. Maybe Scooter could be cute. If it sounds natural and he responds to it, it might be good. Unless you might want to consider people names.
He's really handsome and cute by the ay.


----------



## Rita Nelson (Jul 13, 2009)

He's so cute! Scooby's a cute name. What about Henry? I call Tucker "fuzzy butt" a lot, but I'm sure that's not one you'd want him to have for a proper name.


----------



## FancyNancy (Oct 7, 2009)

I like Scooby and it's nice to have a song you can sing to him like "Scooby dooby do". Henry seems to fit my dog - a real little gentleman who might be wearing a bowtie if he were a human. Unfortunatley, I am stuck with "Henry the Eighth I Am I Am". Good luck!


----------



## Tessa's Mommy (May 20, 2011)

I love the name Cooper, but then I might be a bit biased. Our Cooper just turned 6 this month. He usually gets called Coop or Coopie. I also like Brady, Brodie or maybe Sammy.

Your pup is adorable. Best of luck with him.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

How about Sonny?As he has such a happy disposition.


----------



## CarolWCamelo (Feb 15, 2012)

Typically, I consider several things when I name my dog. Camellia is my first ever to have a name that's a real word! I'll post a link in a moment that demonstrates how she got named Camellia - it was because Camellias commit suicide if planted in the sun - and Camellia was planted in the sun! So I had a job to do, to drag her back from the suicidal brink; haha! (That's really too dramatic; she wouldn't REALLY have committed suicide!)

But usually, I make up names that aren't real words nor people-names either. That's because I want my dogs' names NOT to occur in everyday human language! I want my dog, when s/he hears the name, to KNOW I'm talking about that dog, not something else!

Here's the link:

http://www.coherentdog.org/vek/vkkdebunk.php

Fair warning: there's a LOT of nonsense in there! I'm incurably nonsensical! But there's a LOT of truth in there, too.

Vekkie (VekToria Twinkelmaus) is my narrator-teacher about diabetes in dogs.

There's a story about Camellias on that page.

Sun, 1 Apr 2012 11:50:49 (PDT)


----------



## Charleysmom (Dec 6, 2011)

FancyNancy said:


> I like Scooby and it's nice to have a song you can sing to him like "Scooby dooby do". Henry seems to fit my dog - a real little gentleman who might be wearing a bowtie if he were a human. Unfortunatley, I am stuck with "Henry the Eighth I Am I Am". Good luck!


thanks. I too like Cooper but I'm not comfortable with Coop. Makes me think of chickens.


----------



## Charleysmom (Dec 6, 2011)

Rita Nelson said:


> He's so cute! Scooby's a cute name. What about Henry? I call Tucker "fuzzy butt" a lot, but I'm sure that's not one you'd want him to have for a proper name.


fuzzy butt - that's adorable


----------



## Charleysmom (Dec 6, 2011)

clare said:


> How about Sonny?As he has such a happy disposition.


sonny, I like that idea although I had an uncle named sonny. thanks anyway. I would like a name that's not a people name but not something too cute. 
for example, I know a dog named bingo. such a great name.


----------



## LouAnn (Dec 28, 2011)

I think your adorable pup has the looks and personality of a "Casey". Maggie would have been Casey or Chico if she'd been a boy. Or maybe Bailey or Desi? LOL It is hard selecting names that "fit". I've had to come up with names for 3 human boys, 2 male puppies, and 4 male kittens in my lifetime. Finally, a girl! Her name came to me in an instant.....named after my friend's big black lab. No matter that our pup is little and cream colored......they're both sooooo lovable.


----------



## LouAnn (Dec 28, 2011)

I forgot to add that if you use Google, try a search for unusual dog names, cuban dog names, Havanese dog names......etc. etc. Maybe you'll find something that strikes your fancy. Good luck!


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

Scooby, huh? My kids love Scooby. We have all the movies. What about the rest of the gang? Shaggy and Freddie?

Bobby, Jimmy, Joey, Tommy, Geordi, Ricky

Blackie, Smokey, Gordy, Buddy


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

He looks like a Buddy to me.


----------



## nlb (Feb 26, 2012)

How about Oreo, or orie for short? I like food names.


----------



## Charleysmom (Dec 6, 2011)

morriscsps said:


> Scooby, huh? My kids love Scooby. We have all the movies. What about the rest of the gang? Shaggy and Freddie?
> 
> Bobby, Jimmy, Joey, Tommy, Geordi, Ricky
> 
> Blackie, Smokey, Gordy, Buddy


I also like the name buddy. He is my little buddy after all.


----------



## Charleysmom (Dec 6, 2011)

LouAnn said:


> I think your adorable pup has the looks and personality of a "Casey". Maggie would have been Casey or Chico if she'd been a boy. Or maybe Bailey or Desi? LOL It is hard selecting names that "fit". I've had to come up with names for 3 human boys, 2 male puppies, and 4 male kittens in my lifetime. Finally, a girl! Her name came to me in an instant.....named after my friend's big black lab. No matter that our pup is little and cream colored......they're both sooooo lovable.


Casey is a really nice name. My neighbor's dog was a Casey although they're okay if I use it.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

oh my goodness, I love the name Shaggy!! awesome! LOL


----------



## Grindstone50 (Feb 13, 2012)

Piper? Journey? Clayton? Bingo? Dancer? Pepsi? Beau? Lucky? Happy? Jasper? Runner?

Mickey? Pepper? Peppy? Pip?


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

Yeti? or rather Mini-Yeti?

Loki? The Norse Trickster God.

Digby? Huckleberry, Blackberry, Mugsy,


----------



## Rita Nelson (Jul 13, 2009)

loriabigail said:


> I also like the name buddy. He is my little buddy after all.


Maybe that's the name for him then. I can't remember if there's another "Buddy" on the forum or not.


----------



## Beau's mom (Oct 6, 2011)

*I like Scooby , Dooby, Booby, Bobby, Harry, Marty, Peppy (or Pepe), Charley, Richie . . . and so many others. But, no matter what you name him, if you find yourself calling him Scooby, you might as well just name him Scooby -- or, Cooper "Scooby" your last name_!*


----------



## CarolWCamelo (Feb 15, 2012)

morriscsps said:


> Yeti? or rather Mini-Yeti?
> 
> Loki? The Norse Trickster God.
> 
> Digby? Huckleberry, Blackberry, Mugsy,


I LOVE your suggestions, Pam! But of course, it's not ME naming the dog! I really like Scooby, too!

Maybe if "Scooby" comes naturally, that would be the best name.

Sun, 1 Apr 2012 19:47:36 (PDT)


----------



## CarolWCamelo (Feb 15, 2012)

Rita Nelson said:


> Maybe that's the name for him then. I can't remember if there's another "Buddy" on the forum or not.


I still like Scooby. Trouble with names like Buddy is, so very many dogs are named that. Then when you go to call him, suppose there's another Buddy close by? (hehe - wrong dog?)

Sun, 1 Apr 2012 19:49:57 (PDT)


----------



## Charleysmom (Dec 6, 2011)

still undecided although I like all your suggestions. Scooby is still in the running and so is Cooper. I was trying out Teddy but it makes me think of a little baby boy. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## angiern2004 (Apr 24, 2011)

Did you google for more ideas, or are you thinking of just these ones? 

We'll be excited to hear what the final choice is!


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Coming up with the perfect name is so hard - I went through a billion of 'em while I was trying to decide and I didn't even end up going with the ones *I* liked best because my mother (who I don't live with or even in the same city) hated them and it just wasn't worth listening to her moan about the name for the next 14 or so years. 

I like the name Cooper a lot, actually, but I know I'd end up calling my dog Pooper or Pooper Scooper to rhyme with it (just cuz that's how my brain works). LOL I have to admit to not being a huge fan of Scooby, but I don't have to be because it isn't my dog! No matter what you call him, he'll be adorable.


----------



## Grindstone50 (Feb 13, 2012)

How about Coby ? (pronounced COO-BE) A little Cooper and a little Scooby!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Albert (many a cute nickname could come from that name). Any hobbies you have which could be the genesis of a name? Or a river nearby? I have a friend who named her dog Hudson


----------



## Grindstone50 (Feb 13, 2012)

loriabigail said:


> it's good to hear that I'm not the only one. it's been so frustrating (this should be my biggest problem with puppy  scooby does seem to pop out of my mouth. but is it a good name for my puppy? I like the idea behind sparky but it would feel forced.
> will I know the name once I hear it? I just wonder if I'm making too big a deal about this? If scooby were a girl, I'd name her maggie and it would be simple. but boys names seem tougher for me. uuurrrghhhhh


Have you thought of" Oscar" or "Cricket?" 
Also a "cooper" is a persson who makes wooden barrels and other wooden vessels, you could call him "Woody"


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

Toby? Wasn't that your second name choice?

Looking at his face, he looks like a Poppy, or Teddy to me.


----------



## Charleysmom (Dec 6, 2011)

The nearby riveris raritan that wouldnt work today i am actually thinking about the name Charley it's kind of fun to say and it reminds me of good and plenty which i loved as a kid remember the song Charley says love my good n plenty does my puppy look like a Charley?
Btw he' s a big boy now first dr visit weighs 7pounds we're Having so much fun now going for walks


----------



## Charleysmom (Dec 6, 2011)

angiern2004 said:


> Scooby is cute.
> 
> The only other ones I can think of are Charlie and Riley


I like Charley too. I've been calling him that all day and I really like it. I'll let you know if it sticks. Thanks for your suggestion. I've done sooooooooo many google searches for weeks on this. I hope Charley it is.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I love Charley. Then when you get angry at him (never, I know), you can call him Charles.


----------



## Charleysmom (Dec 6, 2011)

thanks. I think he likes it too


----------



## angiern2004 (Apr 24, 2011)

And just think, it doesn't rhyme with pooper or scooper...


----------



## Charleysmom (Dec 6, 2011)

you're right about that. I really like the bname cooper but just doesn't have warmth to it that I wanted. charley works.


----------



## angiern2004 (Apr 24, 2011)

Awwwwww. 

What's his registered name gonna be? Do you get to come up with that too?


----------



## RickR (Feb 15, 2007)

Love the name Charley. Sounds like a keeper to me!


----------



## Charleysmom (Dec 6, 2011)

angiern2004 said:


> Awwwwww.
> 
> What's his registered name gonna be? Do you get to come up with that too?


not sure what the registered name will be. ya mean, I need to come up with another something??! actually it will be "Starborn Charley" and if I could come up with something cool to follow it that would be great.


----------



## Grindstone50 (Feb 13, 2012)

Like the name! Good choice!


----------



## Beau's mom (Oct 6, 2011)

How about _*Starborn Charley Cooper??*_


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

loriabigail said:


> not sure what the registered name will be. ya mean, I need to come up with another something??! actually it will be "Starborn Charley" and if I could come up with something cool to follow it that would be great.


Since you like the song so much, you could go with that theme.

Starborn's Love me Good n Plenty 
Starborn's Charming Charlie
Starborn's Charlie Love me Good n Plenty

Oh and I like Charlie! eace:


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Just to throw a spanner in the works,you said you liked Bingo,so how about Ringo!!


----------



## sashamom (Jan 12, 2009)

Rita Nelson said:


> He's so cute! Scooby's a cute name. What about Henry? I call Tucker "fuzzy butt" a lot, but I'm sure that's not one you'd want him to have for a proper name.


The nick name fuzzy butt is really cute, I often call Rango Bozo butt cuz he so much bigger than Sasha and very clumsy still. L


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Carefulove said:


> Starborn's Love me Good n Plenty


Oh, I LOVE it!!! I vote for that one!!!:biggrin1:

And I like Charley too!


----------



## Charleysmom (Dec 6, 2011)

Wow! That is fabulous. I like all those options. He is named after the Charley from the Good n Plenty jingle. Starborn Love Me Good and Plenty. Does the name Charley need to be in there? That is so fabulous!! Thank you thank you. 

We're having such a good time. We just did some door dashing exercises and Charley was so good. No dashing but just sitting and staying. Yay Charley.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

loriabigail said:


> Wow! That is fabulous. I like all those options. He is named after the Charley from the Good n Plenty jingle. Starborn Love Me Good and Plenty. Does the name Charley need to be in there? That is so fabulous!! Thank you thank you.


Nope, not at all! Many dogs have a "call name" that's not remotely related to their registered name. In this case, you'd be sticking with the theme, even though the actual name, "Charley" isn't in the registered name. When people here his registered name, mot (who are old like us!ound will make the connection right away.

Kodi's registered name is "Starborn Kodak Moment", and Kodi comes from Kodak. I wanted a name related to photography, since that's another passion of mine.


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

loriabigail said:


> ...Does the name Charley need to be in there? That is so fabulous!! Thank you thank you...


No, not at all. Toby's name is not in his registered name and Toby has nothing to do with Tesoro.

And I really love the names too (both the registered and call name!):whoo:


----------



## Charleysmom (Dec 6, 2011)

thank you. I love them too. and thank you for suggesting the call name. I would have never thought of it on my own. I like the Love Me instead of Love My as in the jingle and the play on words as in love Charley Good and Plenty of it. It's great!


----------

